#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-09-03
<bamojr> Hello
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-08-27
 * kevin_ waves
<maco> does kevin_ = kjcole?
<kevin_> negative
<ChinnoDog> whoa, peeps
<ChinnoDog> hi maco. hi kevin_
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-08-28
<kevin_> hiya ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> The channel topic is has dry rot.
<marcoceppi> Just a little
* maco changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Oh great, election season. Just what this city needs.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-08-26
<ubuntourist> "Is there anybody out there... Is there anybody... out there?" -- Pink Floyd
 * ChinnoDog makes a peep
<marcoceppi> o/ ubuntourist
<ubuntourist> marcoceppi You rang?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-08-29
<ChinnoDog> We have a sad topic.
<ChinnoDog> It is three years expired.
<ChinnoDog> Strangely the URL in the topic is not dead but the team page above it does not exist.
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: adom: Are we going to do another Ubuntu thinig?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: we should
<ChinnoDog> I'm in Manassas now. Far away from the last place.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: yeah, I'm in Vienna
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-08-30
<swift110> hey
<ChinnoDog> swift110: If you keep disappearing you will never see the conversation in this channel.
<swift110> hmm
<swift110> like there has been any
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-01
<swift110-phone> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-03
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-04
<ChinnoDog> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-08-29
<ChinnoDog> Crickets
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-08-28
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-08-29
<ChinnoDog> Hey
 * Guest2282 looks around...
<adom> ...there we go
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-08-30
<ChinnoDog> sup
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-08-26
<swift110-phone__> Hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-08-30
<swift110> hey all
<ChinnoDog> adom: You have some interesting job postings there. I see some of the positions can be remote.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-08-31
<ChinnoDog> adom: Pick your brain about them over coffee/boba this weekend?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-09-01
<ChinnoDog> I need to show adom how to weechat from his phone.
